# 1973 Jeep J-4800 1-ton Diesel/Dump bed Vee blade



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been working on a project for a while and now have all the parts to put it together and thought I would share. Living up at 7000 Ft in the mountains of Colorado, we get some snow. But nothing like they do just a couple thousand feet up on the hills. This is what I'm building this for. The weekender second home owners that come up twice a season and wait until the last minute to get their driveway open.

Here's the old plow set-up that used for many years..









Lots of beating the flat blade against the hard snow has taken it toll.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I started with a flat bed. I liked the look of it but I knew I would've made it into a dump bed. It needed a lot of work to make it a dump, so I sold it to a guy that needed it for his truck.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Then I thought it would be a great idea to use a service bed due to the weight advantage it would give.

I found a guy here in the valley that was selling this one for a very good price......









So I tried to mount it on the tuck but I was going to have to modify it a lot to work. As one can see I will have to clearance the rear box 3'X5'X5' to make room for the rear spring movement. Also the reason for the box being so high is due to the fact that the truck has a 3-inch body lift on it. I'm going to have to build a superstructure in the front and rear to mount the box solid.










Here's what it looked like at that point.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I then came across a Vee blade for $500.00 that a old guy was using on the front of his bobcat. Never had it worked up, just carried it in front of his bobcat to open his driveway.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

With the addition of the much heavier plow, I will now need to install a heavier front axle...

In the form of 69 Dodge W300 front and rear *DANA 70'S!!!*


















The pictures don't do this axle justice, so I put a 1/2 Ford 9-inch in the picture.









Then the axle tubes are monsterous!!! That's my size 10 work boot on it for conparison.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Since I'm going to need to carry weight I plan change the truck over to dually. Here are the rims I found for the truck. I've never seen this type of steel chrome dually rims before. They should clean up nicely with some steel wool and polish. Not bad for $125.00 for all 6 with tires! I plan to run Swamper Truxs 255/85/16R M/T's all around. Since I have four already in good shape all I have to do is buy two more.


















I love what steel wool, Mothers polish, and a drill with a polishing wheel can do!!!!!










After cleaning up one of the rears I just had to mock it up to see what it looks like.....


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I already upgraded the rear to the Dana 70HD dually. It has 4:10's and a open carrier, the gears look good, and the pinion has no slop. Not bad for $50.00 bucks




























I love the way this thing is looking with the duals poking out back.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

So as it was, a local tractor shop needed to build a service truck. They offered to buy the service bed I had. Before I agreed I started looking for another one that would fit a dually. 
During a search on-line I came across this.....


















....now after a 7 hour turn around from Delta and $800.00 cash, I have a running driving 73' Dodge dually with a working dump bed. So the plan is pull the dump bed off and place it on the 73' J4800.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

So this is a much older and well used example of what I'm working towards.










I plan to sandblast the bed and paint it black. And this is the truck that I've been using as focus for the build, with a little Photo-shopping










and few more fine examples taken from this great page!!!

I'd love to put a side wing on it like this some day for pushing snow past the culvert without getting stuck in it.









And this is the truck that started me on this mission. I've always loved the way it looked.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I REALLY can't wait to see the final results. Keep the pictures coming!ussmileyflag


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thats a crazy amount of time, effort and money to put into that! but it is VERY COOL!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a realy neet prodgect you don't se many people do. I can't wait to se it when it's done.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats a real cool truck. so thats a dana 70 front axle? you sure its not a 60? i see its a closed knuckle. 

really interested to see how it ends up.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

linckeil;1070126 said:


> thats a real cool truck. so thats a dana 70 front axle? you sure its not a 60? i see its a closed knuckle.
> 
> really interested to see how it ends up.


I had to run the axle numbers to be sure but it is a Dana 70 with 4:10's

BTW, I forgot to ad engine I plan to use. I would like to use a 6BT non after-cooled version from a 89 through 91 and a TF727 3-speed. Since the truck uses a TH400 now I think a TF 727 would work as well. That swap will be after the snow season because I have a 4BT Cummins already to put in my 88' Grand Wagoneer.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I found this plow mount design a while ago. I plan to use a lot of the good points in my mount. It will give me the ability to use a side wing in the future.



















To limit stress on the front of the frame, I plan to mount the pivot point of the side wing in the middle of the frame like this....


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Tractor blower might be a better tool for the job lol
But your ride will be way sweeter.
You've obviously put a lot of thought and effort into your build so far.
Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very excited to see the finished result, you definitely have a lot of talent and vision! Best of luck with the project!

- Dan


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

subscribing


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Subscribed, I love seeing people build something to exactly what they are looking for, Its what ive done with my truck. Cant wait to see what yours looks like all done!


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

subscribed - looks like an awesome build.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you guys. I really don't do a lot of flat property parking lot work. I leave that to the guys that like to underbid one another. I tried to do it of a couple of years but then you would get some new kid that didn't know what he was doing. He would bid the lot for chump change. I'm building this for the money making home owners that love to build a house on a hill without thinking of how they are going to get into it during the winter. That's when they call me. I love when the 1/2 ton truck boys bid a job like that and then break their truck within the first 100 feet. 

I do have a tractor but that takes a while to get up there. Normally I first try it with the truck, if I get stuck I go get the tractor, saves time and money.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I got to give you a hell of a lot of credit. You know what you are doing mechanically. Excellent vision and worksmanship there, sir. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice job. Keep the pic coming.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

really want to see when finished


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

We've all heard that there was gold in these mountains of Colorado and I found some today!! I was on-line last night surfing Craigslist and I found a 8.5 foot Western Pro Plow complete with frame and hydraulics. No vehicle mount but Uni-mount plows are very easy to make fit. When I looked at the pictures I didn't even see the price until the end.....$100.00 !!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it myself so I called first thing this morning. He said the plow was left on the property and they wanted to gone, I was very happy to help them. After driving 2 hours to Yuppieville ski town, a.k.a. Breckenridge, I arrive expecting the worst, bent frame, rotted blade, missing parts, but no!!!! Some surface rust and no kickstand, that's it!!!! I had to ask again, "You only want a hundred bucks???" They said they didn't know anything about it and thought that was fair. I couldn't get the money out fast enough. After we were done loading it two other guys showed up to get it....too late.

Anyway, if that wasn't a find enough I asked them what they were doing with all the other "junk" on the property. They said if I found something I wanted let them know. I didn't walk two feet into the yard when I saw a Chevy dually Dana 60 complete with matching Chevy 14 bolt rear. Looked at the tag and it showed it was a 4:56 R&P!!! I knew they must know what these things are going for right now so I asked....."how much for both?" Thinking a number in the range of $800-1100 was coming back......"How does another hundred bucks sound??" I just played it cool and gave him another $100. They didn't even look shady!!! Well dressed and appeared to have money. 

So with a grin from ear to ear I loaded everything and drove away expecting the cops to come....but they didn't!!!!



...they don't happen often, but today was a very good day!!!!


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

woah! epic find. good work buddy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice project truck....subscribed.


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice project, subscribed.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats a good find!

Truck looks awesome also... I thought you bought a V blade though


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

subscribed...Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Creek View Prop;1071873 said:


> Thats a good find!
> 
> Truck looks awesome also... I thought you bought a V blade though


I did and that one is going on this truck. But I have another Jeep truck that the straight blade will go on. This is it....










I'm already swapping HD3/4 ton axles under it to handle the additional weight.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Does your sidewalk crew roll in one of these?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn nice truck


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1071984 said:


> Does your sidewalk crew roll in one of these?
> 
> View attachment 79832


Funny you say that, I do have two of those.

This is 88' Grand Wagoneer I have.....









And I'm putting in a Cummins 4BT for better MPG....










And I also have a 1979 Cherokee factory 4-speed wide track.....


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

And the first one I built 10-years ago and still have, a 1984 CJ7 with 39's and 1-tons....










Yep I have a Jeep sickness......and the wifes not happy about it.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll buy your 84..............

And BTW- it's more like a jeep plague in your case. I'm jealous............

And congrats on those finds...I thought you did well finding that V blade. I'm even more jealouser, LOL.....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome Jeeps!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

All of them are awesome can't wait to see pictures of it in action


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Subscribing. I love those old Jeep trucks!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I gotta see this thing finished.....subscribed!!!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

AWESOME! Subscribed


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Since I was able to score this axle for so cheap I'm going to use it now in the front this truck.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

So to catch everyone up with the progress to date....

I removed the flat bed, rear axle, springs, and fuel tank. Then mocked everything up....









The stock Jeep truck springs mount on those pins sticking out from the frame. Since those are not as strong as newer mounts, I plan to mount the springs using Dodge truck mounts. 









I tried a set of 89 B350 one ton van springs that are 2 inches shorter and they may not look like enough of a rate but I had always planned to use air bags on the rear when I'm carrying heavy, I.E. dirt, sand.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the way this thing is looking with the duals poking out back!!!


















To mount the springs I cut the stock spring mounts off the frame of a 1985 Dodge 3/4 ton truck. Since they are mounted using hot rivets they melt at a much lower heat rating then the surrounding metal. This allows one to use a simple cutting torch to get them off the frame with out damage. After that it was very simple to measure, a lot mind you, mark the holes, drill 16 holes, and presto, they look stock now. One thing to point out.....each one of the 16 holes required a smaller hole to be drilled prior. I killed one of my nice drills completing all 32 holes. I used grade 8 bolts all around.










In this picture I was checking clearances. As one can see the later model utility box required a lot of clearance work if I had chosen to use it. Since I'm using the bed this will not be a problem now however there is one problem I have now. Since I'm using a dump bed, I'm now going to have to paint the frame and clean the back of the cab up. I have plans to get a large piece of polished diamond plate and mount it to the back of the cab as protection and good looks. Installing the dump bed frame will also require the new exhaust to re-routed.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very cool but these guys will have ya go from one restore right onto another hahahaa


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

watching....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont have much time so please work faster  


great work keep us updated please


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

wow this is an awesome project. i wish i had the patience and skills to complete something like this!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

COLOFIREMAN, your'e so lucky I don't live near you. I would be bugging the hell out of you all the time!

"ProSeasons.."
"Yeah?"
"Go home..."
"Aw, man...."


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

ProSeasons;1081686 said:


> COLOFIREMAN, your'e so lucky I don't live near you. I would be bugging the hell out of you all the time!
> 
> "ProSeasons.."
> "Yeah?"
> ...


I have a daily driver 01' Dodge CTD with a dyno'ed 458 HP. Mostly Banks Big Hoss Bundle, big head wastegate, and a quick turbo assembly. How did you get 550? I'd like to upgrade to a Aurora 3000 or 4000 turbo but I have a 5-speed NV4500 and I don't think it would take it.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Those NV-4500 are tougher than we all think. People sled pull with 'em ALL the time around here.

My truck is a damn monster. I have Arias Forged pistons which lowered my CR, a PDR cam, Mach 4 injectors, a fire ringed head, HX-40 over an HT-60 twinset making 70 psi and a custom Smarty Tune I got from Marco himself stacked with a TST box. Fueled with an Industrial Injection HRVP44 and a FASS 150. A homemade 6 inch intake and stacks I got from the junkyard 'cause I ran outta money! 5 inch exhaust is 5 inch exhaust, right?

Keep them pics comin', that is going to be the COOLEST rig!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

COLOFIREMAN;1077465 said:


> I have plans to get a large piece of polished diamond plate and mount it to the back of the cab as protection and good looks. Installing the dump bed frame will also require the new exhaust to re-routed.
> 
> Oh boy! Heh heh. STACKS!!!


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

ProSeasons;1082451 said:


> Oh boy! Heh heh. STACKS!!!


Maybe...I might need them to keep the cab free of diesel smoke!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Please dont do stacks, do a turn down instead.


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

+1 for the turn down. Cleaner look, and you don't want to listen to stacks right behind your head all night long.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

It has a gas motor with a custom dual 2.5 to a single 3" through a Flowmaster now. Just for simplicity of design I will keep it weed burner style when the diesel goes in.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

colofireman;1084737 said:


> it has a gas motor with a custom dual 2.5 to a single 3" through a flowmaster now. Just for simplicity of design i will keep it weed burner style when the diesel goes in.


awwwwww!!!!

Just messin around. LoL.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a beautiful day here and I was able to work on her a bit. Sorry about the pictures but my Blackberry is on it last leg since I dropped it in water.

I started by measuring and cutting the dump bed off the Dodge.










Since the Dodge came with some very good condition 235/85/16's mounted on period split rims. I plan to use the chrome outers but for now I'm running these until my friends machine shop can get around to enlarging the Ford centers to fit the Dodge axle I'm using. I may use 19.5's in the future but for now I have these and will run them for a year or more.










I not sure if I said this before but I plan to run two tanks. The rear tank is out of a 1985 fuel tank. I believe its 35-38 gallons.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

keep up the good work, i love the looks of these old jeep trucks. cant wait to see some more pics.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

nice!!!!................


----------



## gojrracing (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah right! I want to subscribe with it. I want to see how it done!


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments everyone. I'm really going to have to start working harder, we had our first snow fall the other day. 
Although it was light I know it's around the corner.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

they are calling for snow showers here in central PA on wensday its coming soon


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

by the way were did you find that smilie at? love it


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

fireboy5722;1100214 said:


> by the way were did you find that smilie at? love it


On Photobucket. If you have a PB account all you have to do is copy this address and upload it to your account.....
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/COLOJEEPGUY2K/Emotions/snowplow.gif


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Any new pics? i wanna c more of her love these old jeeps.ussmileyflag


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

This thing will be sweet when it's all done! Keep the pics coming!

Good luck with the rest of the build!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

subscribed - looks awesome any new pics


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

No updates yet guys, I have a lot of life changing issues going on and I think I'm going to have to put this one on the back burner


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

did you ever finish this bad boy?


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

How did it turn out? I love the full size jeep but they are non existant onthe east coast.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Let's dust this one off. Did it ever get done?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Agreed. Any updates?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe this truck came to life and ate him? That is by far a "monster truck".


----------

